# Eurotunnel Delays



## Dunworkin (Dec 3, 2007)

We have a booking for 10.20am on Sunday morning, Folkestone to Calais. We are advised that there is currently a 90 minute queue for booking in.
If the situation continues into Sunday will we have to arrive extra early, or will we be able just to take the next available train without any cost penalty.
Anyone had any experience of this?

Dunworkin


----------

